# edc knife



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

I would like to know what types of folding knives are good for personal protection and what price range they run.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Your post is a little vague. First of all most edc knives are a personal preference. As far as price goes it depends on what you can afford. Most people use an edc for a wide variety of things other than personal protection. For personal protection I would recommend a fixed blade with full tang but those aren't as easy to edc as a folder. I carry a Kershaw for my edc and you can find those for anywhere between $30-$200. You should be able to find a decent knife for around $40-$60. Hope this helped.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

You are in NJ. Carrying a knife for "personal protection" is illegal. Carrying a knife for which you have a legitimate use, e.g. opening boxes, is legal. I carry an inconspicuous pocket knife that I have found a million uses for over time and have never needed it for personal protection. Besides the carjackers all have guns.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

I am purdy sure there are other threads that are relavent to this topic... But i carry a Smith & Wesson Extreme Ops... Got it for about $40, 440 stainless and takes a razor edge like it is going outta style. Works great for everyday uses. As far as "personal protection" goes, id recommend a handgun. As that old saying goes, "Never bring a knife too a gun fight." If someone if bold enough too rob\ harm you, then why underestimate what they may be carrying? my .02


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Personally for defence you want a quality folder or a fixed full tang. I did a tally and I have in my edc and person a small utility knife in small pocket carry multi tool a leather man wave in the edc a full tang 3.5 inch on my belt another in my edc and one under my shirt around my neck. Just don't hit a TSA check point like that. You will be incarcerated for suspicion of wanting to live freely. I forget which presidential order put survivalist types on the watch list. So your there. Probably already for just being on the forum.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I was going to comment about how a knife is a tool and you should have a gun for defense. Then it was pointed out that you are in new jersey. So I wish you luck. Make sure you get some training on how to use that blade in a fight.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> I was going to comment about how a knife is a tool and you should have a gun for defense. Then it was pointed out that you are in new jersey. So I wish you luck. Make sure you get some training on how to use that blade in a fight.


Didnt take that into consideration... As Diver said, "Carrying a knife for "personal protection" is illegal" in NJ. So best of luck. You might need it given the circumstances.



Diver said:


> You are in NJ. Carrying a knife for "personal protection" is illegal..


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

I don't know NJ laws so if carrying a knife for protection is illegal, I'm sure utility purposes would be OK but with some caveats. 

So that flaming skull butterfly knife from the BudK catalog would be a no-no but, perhaps a folding knife of 3 inches might be alright given it looks nondescript enough to be a utility blade.

Definitely check your laws.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

turbo6 said:


> I don't know NJ laws so if carrying a knife for protection is illegal, I'm sure utility purposes would be OK but with some caveats.
> 
> So that flaming skull butterfly knife from the BudK catalog would be a no-no but, perhaps a folding knife of 3 inches might be alright given it looks nondescript enough to be a utility blade.
> 
> Definitely check your laws.


NJ has knife laws. Basically if it looks like a weapon, it's a weapon. If it looks innocuous, then you might have to explain what it is for but will probably be okay. You sure don't want your explanation to be that it is for personal protection.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Most states have knife laws. In NJ the million dollar question is can the knife be used defensively if need be and be nondescript enough to pass as a work knife.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

I picked up what might be a new favorite fixed blade. SOG mini Pentagon. Spear point, about 3.68" long blade, one side is plain blade, the other side is 70% serrated/30%plain. Sticky rubber handle is 4.25" long. Kydex sheath with belt clip, the knife snugs down into the sheath tight. Comes with a neck chain. AUS8 steel, just wicked sharp. Will ride upside down on the shoulder strap of a pack for quick draw, no chance of the knife exiting the sheath in this position. Amazon $50.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

GasholeWillie said:


> I picked up what might be a new favorite fixed blade. SOG mini Pentagon. Spear point, about 3.68" long blade, one side is plain blade, the other side is 70% serrated/30%plain. Sticky rubber handle is 4.25" long. Kydex sheath with belt clip, the knife snugs down into the sheath tight. Comes with a neck chain. AUS8 steel, just wicked sharp. Will ride upside down on the shoulder strap of a pack for quick draw, no chance of the knife exiting the sheath in this position. Amazon $50.


Checked it out great suggestion!


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

TacticalCanuck said:


> Checked it out great suggestion!


I have been playing with the versatility of carry options on this. Inside clipped to waistband, belt clipped between pants and belt, horizontally on a belt loop, inside a tall boot, on a chain or lanyard, anywhere on a pack but since first it is a defensive weapon I like upside down on the left pack strap). Since the blade is relatively short and the handle longer, legal in most places.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

My EDC for "personal protection" is a gun.
My EDC knife is for utilitarian purposes... for that I most frequently carry a Cold Steel Tuff-Lite. It's strong, sharp and not threatening to Libs.
My EDC for a good smoke is an ACID Atom Maduro.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I am in awe of the stupidity of some laws in this country.
"If it looks like a weapon, it's a weapon"... seriously?
You have to justify why you might be carrying a 3" blade?
My best advice, get outta Dodge, and fast.

We just dropped our law last year restricting switchblades.
God Bless Texas!


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

A pistol would be my first choice however not legal to carry on your person as an every day item. Knife is for utility. Honest.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Just put this pic on a different thread for the pistol, but then I saw this thread and it applied too. I carry a Gerber that I got at Sportsmans for about $20. I have hated every Gerb I ever owned but I absolutely LOVE this one.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> I am in awe of the stupidity of some laws in this country.
> "If it looks like a weapon, it's a weapon"... seriously?
> You have to justify why you might be carrying a 3" blade?
> My best advice, get outta Dodge, and fast.
> ...


"Dodge" in this case is the US. If a law can stand in the northeast it will migrate to purple states and ultimately everywhere. Prime example: Gay marriage.

So are you ready to recommend leaving the US? I see no point in running from state to state as the country goes down an inevitable path.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Diver said:


> "Dodge" in this case is the US. If a law can stand in the northeast it will migrate to purple states and ultimately everywhere. Prime example: Gay marriage.
> 
> So are you ready to recommend leaving the US? I see no point in running from state to state as the country goes down an inevitable path.


Gay marriage, or marriage in general, is no business of government, any government.
Neither is my carry of a knife, even if for "personal protection".

If your argument stands, then the reverse can also be true.
If Texas can remove a knife restriction, it can spread to other states too.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

In Florida there are not very many knife laws, neither in Georgia, where I go almost every day.
At work I carry a Schrade Uncle Henry Bear Paw folder (old, US made) on my belt and a cheap Chinese pocket knife with a 3" blade. After work I never go anywhere without a 4" fixed blade sheath knife on my belt plus a quality US made pocket knife. And of course, a concealed handgun. I could wear a Ka-Bar USMC Fighting Knife legally, but the 7" blade just freaks too many people out.
Switch blades are legal in both states. And I have one.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I carry an 89 cent box opener. Why? The only thing I need a knife for at work is opening boxes.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

I don't underestimate box cutters. Handy and well...look at 9/11

I typically carry a Gerber Icon. For fixed blades I love my Cold Steel Pro Guard.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

turbo6 said:


> I don't underestimate box cutters. Handy and well...look at 9/11
> 
> I typically carry a Gerber Icon. For fixed blades I love my Cold Steel Pro Guard.


I do use the bigger ones&#8230; similar to this one (this is a web pix❩


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I guess I should throw out what I carry too.

Honestly, it depends on the day/style of dress.
For work, where business casual is the game, a 3" folder is all I can get away with.
They legally restrict concealed carry, so that is all I have. (pisses me off too)
For everywhere else, I always carry either a Buck Odyssey or Kershaw 1304BW Blackwash in the right front pocket. (utility)
I also carry a United Cutlery Sonic kerambit on my belt at the 7 o'clock position. (last resort defense)
I will also have at least one handgun concealed somewhere. (first resort defense)
If I am carrying my EDC bag, I also have a S&W collapsible baton and a S&W Extreme Ops folding kerambit.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> I guess I should throw out what I carry too.
> 
> Honestly, it depends on the day/style of dress.
> For work, where business casual is the game, a 3" folder is all I can get away with.
> ...


I was looking for a cheap karambit to learn with and was interested in both the Sonic and Undercover ones. Their Sonic karambit looks really small... how do you like it?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

turbo6 said:


> I was looking for a cheap karambit to learn with and was interested in both the Sonic and Undercover ones. Their Sonic karambit looks really small... how do you like it?


A true kerambit is supposed to be small.
The Filipino martial arts that use them use a blade that is less than 2 inches, and they are devastating with them.
The only thing I dislike about the Sonic is that it only allows for three fingers, instead of all four.
Having my index finger through the ring gives more control over the blade when I do it with my larger Tiger Claw.
Having to put it on my middle finger isn't terrible, I just feel like I'm losing some rigidity in the grip.
Aside from that, I like it.
It is a last resort, up close and personal, blade.
I have to be within arm's reach, which means I've already let things get out of hand.
The hilt curve causes it to stay in my hand, even when I open my fingers. It allows for hand strikes, and immediate regrip.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> A true kerambit is supposed to be small.
> The Filipino martial arts that use them use a blade that is less than 2 inches, and they are devastating with them.
> The only thing I dislike about the Sonic is that it only allows for three fingers, instead of all four.
> Having my index finger through the ring gives more control over the blade when I do it with my larger Tiger Claw.
> ...


Do you find that you get extra force in your strikes by using the finger hole? I can see physics allowing for an almost whip like force multiplier. In trained hands at least.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Do you find that you get extra force in your strikes by using the finger hole? I can see physics allowing for an almost whip like force multiplier. In trained hands at least.


Well, think about the way the muscles in your arm work.
When holding a knife in the "saber" grip, or standard grip, with the tip pointing out between the thumb and index finger, blade facing away, your slashing motion relies on the extension of your arm away from the body.
This extension uses the weaker muscles, like your triceps, to fully extend and deliver the slash.
Now, reverse the grip, and put the tip pointing down, out the pinky side of your fist, blade facing away.
Your slash now relies on bending your arm, or arching it toward you center. This puts the biceps into play, which are much stronger.

When it comes to the ring, it is solely for grip retention.
It also aides in allowing the hand to be opened up for other uses, and then the knife just dangles, until flipped back into the palm.
This was actually how the knife was originally used. It was a utility blade that could be kept on the finger, and flipped in and out of use as needed.
On some models, the ring has a strike point.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Sounds like a good blade! Thanks for the input. How's the sheath and the the sharpness out of the box?

Still can't decide between that and the larger Undercover. Will probably get both.


----------



## Raymond Hines (Jul 13, 2019)

Sasquatch said:


> Your post is a little vague. First of all most edc knives are a personal preference. As far as price goes it depends on what you can afford. Most people use an edc for a wide variety of things other than personal protection. For personal protection I would recommend[/URL] a fixed blade with full tang but those aren't as easy to edc as a folder. I carry a Kershaw for my edc and you can find those for anywhere between $30-$200. You should be able to find a decent knife for around $40-$60. Hope this helped.


yes your are right


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I would suggest that the OP get a proper legal definition of what his personal State allows. One thing about forums is that they usually cover all of our States and some of Europe. There will be numerous legal hurdles with that many divergences.

In my State I can pretty much carry what I want when I want. First, I have the State's CCW provision, and +two years ago Governor Scott Walker made switchblades legal.

And I'll bet a double-stuffed chocolate chip cookie that good ol' backward Wisconsin has less crime than New York State with all of their legal hoops and constraints.

Edit: If the knife is to be good for everything, including eating, I would recommend that this member google "Field Strip Technology." I have six of these, and it makes life a lot simpler.


----------

